# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Leaving Forum

## crazyforexcel

I am leaving sorry to those that I have not helped properly.

----------


## Sam Capricci

Sorry you feel you have to leave.  If you've made mistakes, we all do.   :Frown:

----------


## AliGW

Eddie has made no mistakes. All this is about is my asking him to provide some information in a post about a solution offered in an attachment. Thats it.

----------


## Sam Capricci

Oh well.  I still think it is sad.  
Complying with requests is what helps get things solved.  I'm too old to get angry over requests for info or even on those occasions I get chastised for something I've done. 
I always find this forum helpful and learn things daily and would miss it a lot if I couldn't visit, and even though I don't know anyone personally here I feel like I've made friends here.  :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

Im sure thats how most of us feel. Yes, its sad when people leave, but its their prerogative.

----------


## JBeaucaire

It's tough to be a moderator.  It's a thankless job.  

But it is the same for members... they help each other for free and they get pestered by us admins for not saying it the right way, for them it feels downright irritating.  You know?

But we have to do what we have to do, as gently as we can, consistently, never-ending, agonizing gentleness.   The best we can do is control our own irritation for some who don't seem to get things after repeated reminders.   Some people we tell once and they got it forever, others take a long time to "get it" and they can have hurt feelings all the way through the process.

So we do the best we can as politely as we can, then we let the cards fall.   Every now and then, even though I know I'm right, a little sincere apology on my part can diffuse a debate that is going the wrong way.  Or not, sometimes its just too late.

We keep trying.

----------


## Sam Capricci

Well I appreciate you moderators and administrators.  Maybe I don't say it enough  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  but I think you guys and gals do a great job of bringing order to what could quickly become an insane forum if left without rules and people did what they wanted.   :EEK!:

----------

